

Show HN: My startup intro video - ulfw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-SL7iLyZoU

======
Xcelerate
I have not tried your app, but I really like the video. Simple, clean,
explains what the app does well. Also, you hit on an issue that many people
(including me) have had where I look at a building and think "What's that
for?" or "Who owns those condos? I don't even know how to Google for them".

~~~
ulfw
That was exactly the motivation for the app! I love Google and am truly
thankful for capturing the world's information in one place (and have worked
there and helped launched versions of Mobile Search for years). Where Google
does lack though is the simple - non-search - answer to the question: Huh?
What IS this? Tell me more!

------
dannyp32
The video looks good, but why would I use your app instead of checking on yelp
where more people have reviewed the "place"? Honestly curious why you think
users should check your app instead of yelp?

~~~
ulfw
That's a great question. I think Yelp is great for a lot of things. I for one
use it to look up restaurants in a new city. But for me, personally, it's
mostly been about cafes/restaurants and only good when I search something like
'Italian near Redondo Beach, CA'. I don't see how Yelp really helps you tell
the story about why there's a weird 200ft mural of a whale in front of a power
plant right there on the beach. Placety does that (and more). In order for the
service to not start empty (the chicken and egg problem), we are supplementing
more than a million geo-enabled Wikipedia places in Placety.

